# Grand Lodge Age ?



## BroBook

When was your Grand Lodge established ? MWUGL OF FL ( PHA )
1870.


----------



## LAMason

BroBook said:


> When was your Grand Lodge established



Here is a list.   If one you are looking for one that is not on this list you can probably find it with a simple google search.

United Grand Lodge of England 1717 ("Premier" Grand Lodge)
1751 (Antients Grand Lodge)
1813 (United Grand Lodge of England)
Grand Lodge of Ireland 1725
Grand Lodge of France 1728, 1894
Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania 1731
Grand Lodge of Massachusetts 1733
Grand Lodge of Georgia 1735
Grand Lodge of Scotland 1736
Grand Lodge of South Carolina 1737
Grand Lodge of the Three Globes (Germany) 1740, 1947
Grand Lodge of Denmark 1743
Grand East of the Netherlands 1756
Grand Lodge of Sweden 1760
Grand Land Lodge of Germany 1770, 1947
Grand Orient of France 1773
Grand Lodge of Virginia 1778
Grand Lodge of New York 1781
Grand Lodge of New Jersey 1786
Grand Lodge of Maryland 1787
Grand Lodge of North Carolina 1787
Grand Lodge of Connecticut 1789
Grand Lodge of New Hampshire 1789
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Massachusetts 1791
Grand Lodge of Rhode Island 1791
Grand Lodge of Vermont 1794
Grand Lodge of Kentucky 1800
Grand Lodge of Luxembourg 1803
Grand Orient of Italy 1805
Grand Lodge of Delaware 1806
Grand Lodge of Ohio 1808
Grand Lodge of the District of Columbia 1811
Grand Lodge of Greece 1811
Grand Lodge of Louisiana 1812
Grand Lodge of Tennessee 1813
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania 1815
Grand Lodge of Indiana 1818
Grand Lodge of Mississippi 1818
Grand Lodge of Maine 1820
Grand Lodge of Alabama 1821
Grand Lodge of Missouri 1821
Grand Orient of Brazil 1822
Grand Lodge of Venezuela 1824
Grand Orient of Haiti 1824
Grand Lodge of Michigan 1826
Grand Lodge of Florida 1830
Grand Orient of Belgium 1833
Grand Lodge of Texas 1837
Grand Lodge of Arkansas 1838
Grand Lodge of Illinois 1840
Grand Lodge of Wisconsin 1843
Grand Lodge of Iowa 1844
Grand Lodge of Alpina of Switzerland 1844
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Maryland 1845
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of New York 1845
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of the District of Columbia 1848
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of New Jersey 1848
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Delaware 1849
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Ohio 1849
Grand Lodge of California 1850
Grand Lodge of Oregon 1851
Grand Lodge of Minnesota 1853
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of California 1855
Grand Lodge of Canada in the Province of Ontario 1855
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Indiana 1856
Grand Lodge of Kansas 1856
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Ontario (Canada) 1856
Grand Lodge of Uruguay 1856
Grand Lodge of Nebraska 1857
Grand Lodge of Argentina 1857
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Rhode Island 1858
Grand Lodge of Washington 1858
Grand Lodge of the Dominican Republic 1858
Grand Lodge of Cuba 1859
Grand Lodge of Colorado 1861
Grand Lodge of York (Mexico) 1862
Grand Lodge of Valley of Mexico 1862
Grand Lodge of Chile 1862
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Louisiana 1863
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Missouri 1865
Grand Lodge of Nevada 1865
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Virginia 1865
Grand Lodge of West Virginia 1865
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Kentucky 1866
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Michigan 1866
Grand Lodge of Montana 1866
Grand Lodge of Nova Scotia (Canada) 1866
Grand Lodge of Idaho 1867
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Illinois 1867
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Kansas 1867
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of South Carolina 1867-1872
Grand Lodge of New Brunswick (Canada) 1867
Grand Lodge of Liberia 1867
Grand Lodge of Quebec (Canada) 1869
Grand Lodge of Paraguay 1869
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Alabama 1870
Union Grand Lodge PHA Florida & Belize, Central American 1870
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Georgia 1870
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of North Carolina 1870
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Tennessee 1870
Grand Lodge of British Columbia (Canada) 1871
Grand Lodge of Utah 1872
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Arkansas 1873
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Connecticut 1873
Grand Lodge of Oklahoma 1874
Grand Lodge of Wyoming 1874
Stringer Grand Lodge Prince Hall Affiliation (Mississippi) 1875
Grand Lodge of South Dakota 1875
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas 1875
Grand Lodge of Manitoba (Canada) 1875
Grand Lodge of Prince Edward Island (Canada) 1875
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Colorado 1876
Grand Lodge of New Mexico 1877
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of West Virginia 1877
Grand Lodge of Romania 1880, 1993
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Iowa 1881
Grand Lodge of Arizona 1882
Grand Lodge of Peru 1882
Grand Lodge of Unida Mexicana, Veracruz (Mexico) 1883
Grand Lodge of Oriental Peninsular, Yucatan (Mexico) 1883
Grand Lodge of South Australia and the Northern Territory 1884
Grand Lodge of Campeche (Mexico) 1885
Grand Lodge of Puerto Rico 1885
Grand Lodge of Benito Juarez Garcia, Oaxaca (Mexico) 1886
United Grand Lodge of New South Wales and the Australian Capital Territory (ACT) 1888
Grand Lodge of North Dakota 1889
Grand Lodge of Victoria (Australia) 1889
Grand Lodge of Benito Juarez, Coahuila (Mexico) 1890
Grand Lodge of Tasmania (Australia) 1890
Grand Lodge of New Zealand 1890
Grand Lodge of El Potosi, San Luis Potosi (Mexico) 1891
Grand Lodge of Norway 1891
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Oklahoma 1893
Le Droit Humain
(mixed - male & female - lodges - in various countries) 1893
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Minnesota 1894
Grand Lodge of Costa Rica 1899
Grand Lodge of Western Australia 1900
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Washington 1903
Grand Lodge of Guatemala 1903
Grand Lodge of Amazonas (Brazil) 1904
Grand Lodge of Alberta (Canada) 1905
Grand Lodge of Nuevo Leon (Mexico) 1905
Grand Lodge of Saskatchewan (Canada) 1906
Grand Lodge of Nicaragua 1907
Grand Lodge of Nayarit (Mexico) 1909
Grand Lodge of Tamaulipas (Mexico) 1909
Grand Lodge of Turkey 1909
Grand Lodge of Occidental Mexican, Jalisco (Mexico) 1912
Grand Lodge of El Salvador (Cuscatlan) 1912
National Grand Lodge of France 1913
Grand Lodge of Panama 1916
Grand Lodge of the Philippines 1917
Grand Lodge of Colombia (Barranquilla) 1918
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Nebraska 1919
Grand Lodge of Austria 1919
Grand Lodge of the Czech Republic 1919, 1990
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Arizona 1920
Grand Lodge of Colombia (Catagena) 1920
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of New Mexico 1921
Grand Lodge of Ecuador 1921
Grand Lodge of Queensland (Australia) 1921
Grand Lodge of Colombia (Bogota) 1922
Grand Lodge of Honduras 1922
Grand Lodge of Sur-Oeste, Calima (Mexico) 1923
Grand Lodge of Guadalupe Victoria, Durango (Mexico) 1923
Grand Lodge of Del Pacifico, Sonora (Mexico) 1923
Grand Lodge of Restauracion, Tabasco (Mexico) 1923
Grand Lodge of Finland 1924
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Wisconsin 1925
Grand Lodge of Bahia (Brazil) 1927
Grand Lodge of Minas Gerais (Brazil) 1927
Grand Lodge of Para (Brazil) 1927
Grand Lodge of Paraiba (Brazil) 1927
Grand Lodge of Sao Paulo (Brazil) 1927
Grand Lodge of Ceara (Brazil) 1928
Grand Lodge of Rio Grande South (Brazil) 1928
Grand Lodge of Chiapas (Mexico) 1929
Grand Lodge of Bolivia 1929
Grand Lodge of Pernambuco (Brazil) 1932
Grand Lodge of Baja California (Mexico) 1933
Grand Lodge of Queretaro (Mexico) 1934
Grand Lodge of Colombia (Cali) 1935
Grand Lodge of Cosmos, Chihuahua (Mexico) 1936
Grand Lodge of Hidalgo (Mexico) 1940
Grand Lodge of Parana (Brazil) 1941
Grand Lodge of Rio de Janeiro (Brazil) 1944
Grand Lodge of Colombia
Francisco de Paula Santander (Cucuta) 1945
Grand Lodge of Piaui (Brazil) 1948
Grand Lodge of China (Taiwan) 1949
Grand Lodge of Goias (Brazil) 1951
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of the Bahamas 1951
Grand Lodge of Iceland 1951
Women's Grand Lodge of France 1952
Grand Lodge of Israel 1953
Grand Lodge of Santa Catarina (Brazil) 1956
Grand Lodge of Japan 1957
Grand Lodge of Alagoas (Brazil) 1958
United Grand Lodges (plural) of Germany 1958
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Oregon 1960
Grand Lodge of Maranhao (Brazil) 1960
Grand Lodge of South Africa 1961
Grand Lodge of India 1961
Grand Lodge of Mato Grosso South (Brazil) 1962
American-Canadian Grand Lodge (Germany) 1962
Grand Lodge of Brasilia (Brazil) 1963
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Alaska 1969
United Grand Orient and Grand Lodge of Cameroun 1969
Grand Lodge of Iran (in exile) 1969
Grand Lodge of Espirito Santo (Brazil) 1970
Grand Lodge of the Andes of Colombia (Bucaramanga) 1972
Grand Lodge of Acre (Brazil) 1973
Grand Lodge of Rio Grande North (Brazil) 1974
Grand Lodge of Baja California Sur (Mexico) 1978
Grand Lodge of Mato Grosso (Brazil) 1978
Regular Grand Lodge of Belgium 1979
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Nevada 1980
Grand Lodge of Alaska 1981
Grand Lodge of Roraima (Brazil) 1981
Women's Grand Lodge of Belgium 1981
Grand Lodge of Spain 1982
Grand Lodge of Sergipe (Brazil) 1983
Grand Lodge of Gabon 1983
Grand Lodge of Benjamin Herrara of Colombia (Santa Marta) 1984
Grand Lodge of Rondonia (Brazil) 1985
Grand Lodge of Greece 1987
Grand Lodge of Amapa (Brazil) 1988
Grand Lodge of Hawaii 1989
Grand Lodge of Tocantins (Brazil) 1989
Grand Lodge of the Ivory Coast 1989
Grand Lodge of Hungary 1989
Grand Lodge of Yugoslavia 1990
Legal Grand Lodge of Portugal 1991
Grand Lodge of Poland 1991
Grand Lodge of Togo 1992
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of the Caribbean (Barbados) 1993
Grand Lodge of Senegal 1993
Regular Grand Lodge of Italy 1993
Grand Lodge of Benin 1995
Grand Lodge of Russia 1995
Grand Lodge of Upper India 1995
Grand Lodge of South India 1995
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Alberta (Canada) 1997
Grand Lodge of Newfoundland & Labrador (Canada) 1997
Grand Lodge of Burkina Faso 1997
Grand Lodge of Madagascar 1997
Grand Lodge of Bulgaria 1997
Grand Lodge of Croatia 1997
Grand Lodge of Guinea 1998
Grand Lodge of Mali 1999
Grand Lodge of Estonia 1999
Grand Lodge of Slovenia 1999
Grand Lodge of Morocco 2000
Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Hawaii 2001


----------



## BroBook

Thank you my brother!!!


----------



## dfreybur

A bit of history on Illinois.  The state saw a GL form and fail, then the current one formed later.

http://ilmason.org/Site/GrandLodgeIllinois/Information/IllinoisMasonry.aspx

"The Grand Lodge was formed by a small group of Lodges in 1822 and flourished for several years under two Grand Masters, before ceasing operations in 1827, a period that coincided with the short-lived anti-Masonic national political movement."

The one from 1840 is the current one not the original one.


----------



## Glen Cook

Though some would point out that PA and MASS use their date as a Province, rather than as sovereign GL's. I wouldn't point that out, but some would.


----------



## Mike Martin

Glen Cook said:


> Though some would point out that PA and MASS use their date as a Province, rather than as sovereign GL's. I wouldn't point that out, but some would.


 Are you thinking of me there?

There are a couple of English Grand Lodges missing from that list:

Grand Lodge of all England at York 1725
Grand Lodge of all England South of the River Trent 1779

There was also a split away Grand Lodge in 1814 but I can't remember its name right now.


----------



## Brother JC

Wigan Grand Lodge? 1823


----------



## tldubb

MWPHGL of PA 1815


----------



## montkun

tldubb said:


> MWPHGL of PA 1815


Good to see another Brother from the state!!


----------



## AndreAshlar

First Colored Grand Lodge of Maryland, A.F. & A.M. - 1845


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

AndreAshlar said:


> First Colored Grand Lodge of Maryland, A.F. & A.M. - 1845


Where they PHA ?


----------



## AndreAshlar

Travelling Man91 said:


> Where they PHA ?


Yes sir. (Don't let the 4 letters fool you)


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Lol. I always wondered how PH went from AF&AM to F&AM. I knew there was a split along time ago, but I don't still don't understand the difference. Are there differences in how the lodges are conducted ?


----------



## AndreAshlar

Travelling Man91 said:


> Lol. I always wondered how PH went from AF&AM to F&AM. I knew there was a split along time ago, but I don't still don't understand the difference. Are there differences in how the lodges are conducted ?


 The history is indeed complicated.  I have no idea how clandestine or irregular "4 letter" lodges conduct business.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

No, I'm not talking about clandestine lodges. I'm talking about regular recognized lodges. For instance the PH GL you referenced is AF&AM, Is it still that or has it changed to F&AM ? There are some GLS that are AF&AM and some are F&AM. I wonder what the difference is. I remember having this discussion before, but I can't recall the difference.


----------



## Randy81

AndreAshlar said:


> Yes sir. (Don't let the 4 letters fool you)


Was that the original grand lodge and then they changed the name?


----------



## BroBook

Google it, good stuff!!!


----------



## AndreAshlar

Randy81 said:


> Was that the original grand lodge and then they changed the name?


Indeed.  Here's the history...

The First African Independent Grand Lodge of North America No. 1 of the State of Pennsylvania, whose own authority came directly from Prince Hall, warranted the first lodge of black Masons constituted in the state of Maryland on February 2, 1825. This lodge was styled as African Friendship Lodge of Baltimore No. 6. Thereafter the same authority warranted Saint James Lodge and Enterprise Lodge. 

In 1845, these three subordinate lodges formed the First Colored Grand Lodge, A.F.&A.M. of the state of Maryland.

In 1847, following the establishment of the National Grand Lodge, another grand lodge was organized in Maryland pursuant to its authority and styled as Union Grand Lodge.  

On September 12, 1876, the two Grand Lodges merged. 

In 1878, the name was changed to The Most Worshipful United Grand Lodge of the State of Maryland. 

In 1947, the name of the Grand Lodge was again changed to The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Maryland and its Jurisdictions, Inc., which name it still bears.


----------



## AndreAshlar

Travelling Man91 said:


> No, I'm not talking about clandestine lodges. I'm talking about regular recognized lodges. For instance the PH GL you referenced is AF&AM, Is it still that or has it changed to F&AM ? There are some GLS that are AF&AM and some are F&AM. I wonder what the difference is. I remember having this discussion before, but I can't recall the difference.


Are there any regular "4 letter" Prince Hall GL's?  I don't know of any.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

AndreAshlar said:


> Indeed.  Here's the history...
> 
> The First African Independent Grand Lodge of North America No. 1 of the State of Pennsylvania, whose own authority came directly from Prince Hall, warranted the first lodge of black Masons constituted in the state of Maryland on February 2, 1825. This lodge was styled as African Friendship Lodge of Baltimore No. 6. Thereafter the same authority warranted Saint James Lodge and Enterprise Lodge.
> 
> In 1845, these three subordinate lodges formed the First Colored Grand Lodge, A.F.&A.M. of the state of Maryland.
> 
> In 1847, following the establishment of the National Grand Lodge, another grand lodge was organized in Maryland pursuant to its authority and styled as Union Grand Lodge.
> 
> On September 12, 1876, the two Grand Lodges merged.
> 
> In 1878, the name was changed to The Most Worshipful United Grand Lodge of the State of Maryland.
> 
> In 1947, the name of the Grand Lodge was again changed to The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Maryland and its Jurisdictions, Inc., which name it still bears.


Awesome, thanks for the share. I still wonder how do you choose if you will AF&AM or F&AM ?


----------



## AndreAshlar

Travelling Man91 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the share. I still wonder how do you choose if you will AF&AM or F&AM ?


Masonic lineage, John G. Jones, his expulsion from PHA masonry and his formation of "bogus" GL's is a great place to start.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

AndreAshlar said:


> Masonic lineage, John G. Jones, his expulsion from PHA masonry and his formation of "bogus" GL's is a great place to start.


No brother, not clandestine lodges. I'm talking about the split between "regular" AF&AM and F&AM not anything bogus.


----------



## AndreAshlar

I'm not aware of a "split" between regular AF&AM and F&AM.  I do know, however, of a split between PHA (all are F&AM) and clandestine, non-PHA predominately black AF&AM.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

That's what I'm asking, when freemasonry began was it AF&AM or F&AM ?


----------



## AndreAshlar

Travelling Man91 said:


> That's what I'm asking, when freemasonry began was it AF&AM or F&AM ?



I believe it was F & AM.  No one knows with certainty how or when the Masonic Fraternity was formed. A widely accepted theory among Masonic scholars is that it arose from the stonemasons' guilds during the Middle Ages. The language and symbols used in the fraternity's rituals come from this era. The oldest document that makes reference to Masons is the Regius Poem, printed about 1390, which was a copy of an earlier work. In 1717, four lodges in London formed the first Grand Lodge of England, and records from that point on are more complete.

From 1751 to 1813, there were actually 2 Grand Lodges in England.  The difference in AF & AM vs F & AM goes back to a disagreement between these 2 Grand Lodges in London at that time.

One group was called the "Moderns" (F&AM), but was actually the older of the 2 English Grand Lodges.  The other group was called the "Antients" (AF&AM), which became the "Ancients" in AF and AM.

Due to this disagreement, the 2 groups broke into separate Grand Lodges.



Read more: http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/af-and-am-vs-f-and-am-states.html#ixzz3yTfGBRRT


----------



## dfreybur

Travelling Man91 said:


> There are some GLS that are AF&AM and some are F&AM. I wonder what the difference is. I remember having this discussion before, but I can't recall the difference.



Before the 1812 merger of the Antients and Moderns into the United Grand Lodge of England, those two GLs sponsored lodges in the colonies and those colonies organized into their own jurisdictions.  Mostly the ones on the eastern seaboard descended from the Moderns used the term F&AM.  Mostly the ones on the eastern seaboard descended from the Antients used the term AF&AM.  Once we get to states formed after the Revolution it's much more random because some states formed by lodges from several older states.

The original African Lodge 459 was chartered by the Moderns, what we sometimes call the Premier Grand Lodge of England, the jurisdiction funded in 1717.  For a while the names of Prince Hall descended jurisdictions was more random, but over time more and more switched to Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of (state) and they use the term F&AM.  Why do all regularly descended PHA jurisdictions use the term F&AM?  I suspect it's because they descended from the Premier Grand Lodge of England and that was the tradition among jurisdictions descended from that historical jurisdiction.  I als suspect the details state to state are more complex than that simple summary of lineage.

Now all of the regular PHA jurisdictions use F&AM - http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp

Using AF&AM together with Prince Hall ensures clandestine status.  Using F&AM together with PHA means it's worth looking a lodge up on the regularity list.


----------



## AndreAshlar

dfreybur said:


> Before the 1812 merger of the Antients and Moderns into the United Grand Lodge of England, those two GLs sponsored lodges in the colonies and those colonies organized into their own jurisdictions.  Mostly the ones on the eastern seaboard descended from the Moderns used the term F&AM.  Mostly the ones on the eastern seaboard descended from the Antients used the term AF&AM.  Once we get to states formed after the Revolution it's much more random because some states formed by lodges from several older states.
> 
> The original African Lodge 459 was chartered by the Moderns, what we sometimes call the Premier Grand Lodge of England, the jurisdiction funded in 1717.  For a while the names of Prince Hall descended jurisdictions was more random, but over time more and more switched to Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of (state) and they use the term F&AM.  Why do all regularly descended PHA jurisdictions use the term F&AM?  I suspect it's because they descended from the Premier Grand Lodge of England and that was the tradition among jurisdictions descended from that historical jurisdiction.  I als suspect the details state to state are more complex than that simple summary of lineage.
> 
> Now all of the regular PHA jurisdictions use F&AM - http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp
> 
> Using AF&AM together with Prince Hall ensures clandestine status.  Using F&AM together with PHA means it's worth looking a lodge up on the regularity list.


Beautiful


----------



## MRichard

Here is an website that says some of the same and has a list of each state. http://www.masonic-lodge-of-education.com/af-and-am-vs-f-and-am-states.html


----------



## MRichard

JamestheJust said:


> I think someone is having you on.  Which Grand Lodges were united to form the UGLE?  When was that?
> 
> If you want a GL for 1717, try the Grand Lodge of London and Westminster.  Note that there is no claim of jurisdiction outside that small area.



According to their website, the UGLE was formed in 1813. http://www.ugle.org.uk/what-is-freemasonry/history-of-freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC

Just as a footnote to the conversation; UGLE is AF&AM.


----------



## acjohnson53

AndreAshlar said:


> Are there any regular "4 letter" Prince Hall GL's?  I don't know of any.


Brother AndreAshlar consult with your Senior Deacon or your Lodge Historian to give you some clarification...


----------



## AndreAshlar

acjohnson53 said:


> Brother AndreAshlar consult with your Senior Deacon or your Lodge Historian to give you some clarification...


There are no regular,  4-letter PHA lodges on American soil.

Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Mindovermatter Ace

The Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Liberia uses the AF&AM. 

The "3 letter/4 letter"  monikers mean absolutely nothing as many Grand Lodges in America have used both or others. 


Aaron Christopher 
Cervantes #5 
Grand Lodge of Louisiana F&AM


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Mindovermatter Ace said:


> The Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Liberia uses the AF&AM.
> 
> The "3 letter/4 letter"  monikers mean absolutely nothing as many Grand Lodges in America have used both or others.
> 
> 
> Aaron Christopher
> Cervantes #5
> Grand Lodge of Louisiana F&AM


Are you a PHA brother or GL brother ?


----------



## MRichard

Travelling Man91 said:


> Are you a PHA brother or GL brother ?



Think he started PHA and did a Steph Curry crossover to the Grand Lodge of Louisiana.


----------



## The Traveling Man

Travelling Man91 said:


> That's what I'm asking, when freemasonry began was it AF&AM or F&AM ?



The Moderns (Premier Grand Lodge of London and Westminster) is where the F&AM comes from. They began in 1717. The Antients (Grand Lodge of the Most Ancient and Honourable Fraternity of Free and Accepted Masons) is where the AF&AM came from. They began in 1751. So to answer your question the F&AM came first. When the 2 combined in 1813 I believe they kept the AF&AM.

As for PHA switching from AF&AM to F&AM, prior to 1951 most (if not all) Prince Hall Grand Lodges were AF&AM. In 1951 The Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Alabama changed to F&AM due to the fact that the Clandestine John G. Jones lodges were using AF&AM (to pass off as legitimate Masons). I am not 100% sure if Alabama was the first to switch but I know that after they did the rest of the Prince Hall Grand Lodges switched to F&AM. Liberia is the only exception, as the Prince Hall Grand Lodge uses AF&AM.

The 3 letter/4 letter thing is a PHA/JGJ thing. The Prince Hall Lodges would be considered 3 letter (F&AM) and the JGJ lodges would be 4 letter (AF&AM). The 3 and 4 letter is not used among the Grand Lodges of State (F&AM/AF&AM/FAAM/AFM)...

Any Grand Lodge (in America) that uses AF&AM and is Not the recognized Grand Lodge of State is Clandestine. No Exception.
Any Grand Lodge (in America) that uses F&AM and is Not either the recognized Grand Lodge of State or PHA is Clandestine. No Exception.
The only Grand Lodges (in America) that don't use F&AM or AF&AM is DC and South Carolina. The Grand Lodge of DC uses FAAM and the Grand Lodge of South Carolina uses AFM.


----------



## Glen Cook

Brother JC said:


> Just as a footnote to the conversation; UGLE is AF&AM.


I always understood we were F&AM. See http://www.ugle.org.uk/images/files/2015DecBoCCraftRules.pdf


----------



## The Traveling Man

Glen Cook said:


> I always understood we were F&AM. See http://www.ugle.org.uk/images/files/2015DecBoCCraftRules.pdf



If I recall correctly when the Moderns and Ancients merged it was the customs of the Antients that were preserved. I believe the Antient Fraternity of Free and Accepted Masons was what the Antients called themselves. But the spelling of Antient, as created by the Moderns, was kept.


----------



## Chris Green

L


----------



## Brother JC

Glen Cook said:


> I always understood we were F&AM. See http://www.ugle.org.uk/images/files/2015DecBoCCraftRules.pdf


My certificate states "United Grand Lodge of Ancient, Free and Accepted Masons of England."


----------



## Glen Cook

Brother JC said:


> My certificate states "United Grand Lodge of Ancient, Free and Accepted Masons of England."


Well, there you go


----------



## Brother JC

Oh, Glen, the link you provided showed "The Antient Fraternity of Free and Accepted Masons." Will AFF&AM become an item?


----------

